

My first Startup: Real app creation for everyone: Easy - Fast - Addictive - marcomueller
http://www.proxxler.com/hackernews

======
propercoil
end product looks very nice, could really take off, good luck! (signed for
alpha)

~~~
marcomueller
Thanks, we invested a lot in UI and design, but still a long way to go ... if
you want direct access, send us an email (contact [at] proxxler.com), we are
currently letting some more people in for testing!

